# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بازی با اعداد

## M.T.P

با سلام :قلب: 

اعداد 1 تا 15 رو تکمیل کنید و سرعت عمل خود رو محک بزنید.


Download
با کلید F2 اعداد رو به هم بریزید.

----------

